# Edinburgh Open 26-27th January 2013



## gasmus (Oct 20, 2012)

With the UK speedcubing community growing rapidly I figured its about time we had a competition here in Scotland.

There are still so few of us here and I hope a small competition will kick-start the community.


EDIT: *Its official! Edinburgh Open 2013 will take place on the 26-27th of January:
*
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EdinburghOpen2013

More information about travel and accommodation will be added to the website shortly.

Live results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=129


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 20, 2012)

Cool. I've been wanting a Scottish comp for a while, I would have made it happen but I'm not sure I have the organisation skills to do it. I could maybe chip in a little help, depending on when it's happening (I'm in my fourth year at uni so I'll be fairly busy, especially second semester).


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheap train up from Hull, please make it during uni time!


----------



## ASH (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd soooooo be there! <3


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes I'd be there, in whatever form I'm needed. Edinburgh is a lovely place from what I remember. Flights are cheap enough too.


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 20, 2012)

I would try and travel up  Never actually been to Scotland before! lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably wouldn't be able to go...


----------



## r_517 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd love to go to Edinburgh (hopefully not in Winter...


----------



## hcfong (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd love to go to a competition in Edinburgh!


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd like to go, that is, if its not too near to exam times in university and if I have money of course...


----------



## CHJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Ehh... I'd loved to but it would have to be during a half term, plus i'd have no idea how to get there? Or how much it would be to get there, i'd hve to go with someone else.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 20, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Ehh... I'd loved to but it would have to be during a half term, plus i'd have no idea how to get there? Or how much it would be to get there, i'd hve to go with someone else.


If you are in London, I took the British Airway from City Airport to Edinburgh before Christmas in 2010. I remember it was 80 quid (I didn't pre-book the flight though)...


----------



## Ollie (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes yes yes yes


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 20, 2012)

Possibly, depending on time.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 20, 2012)

This sounds like fun.
Depends when it is really, trains are expensive.

(Hmm, maybe people could get together and drive up in groups, would that be cheaper maybe? idk)


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 20, 2012)

Sure. Always up for somewhere close.


----------



## cubersmith (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes! A Scotland comp. Just an hour long train journey for me


----------



## Godmil (Oct 20, 2012)

That would be most likely place for me to ever attend. Hope it can happen.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 20, 2012)

Far enough away to justify not driving, and I hate driving.
I'll be there.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 20, 2012)

yes, definately


----------



## Thaynara (Oct 21, 2012)

Only if the competition could be in January of 2013. I'm gonna be in UK for the entire month of january and since I'm planing to visit Breandan in Edinburgh during this time, I might attend.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 22, 2012)

I will go providing a red carpet is provided for my entrance.


----------



## angham (Nov 10, 2012)

I would nearly definitely be able to come to this, providing it's not during jan modules, so anything after 23rd would be fine


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 10, 2012)

Very much a yes, for me it just depends on the dates.. as long as it doesn't interrupt exams I'm certain my parents would let me go 

Aim for February and everyone should be ok I think



Kirjava said:


> I will go providing a red carpet is provided for my entrance.



Will sheep that have bled to death do..?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 10, 2012)

if it doesn't clash with hessen open I will almost definitely go


----------



## gasmus (Nov 10, 2012)

The dates have been confirmed. It will be on the 26th and 27th of January.

All exams should be over by then.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 10, 2012)

Just asked Dad, he didn't react badly so I think it was a yes 



gasmus said:


> 26th and 27th of January.
> 
> All exams should be over by then.



Just about, I would probably go down (up) on the 25th... I have a morning exam but no worries, its only C3 maths 

EDIT: or even afternoon exam... tight schedule lol
Train from me to Edinburgh will leave at 6pm on 25th and get there 5am on 26th... looks like I'm flying


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 10, 2012)

So I think I know which trains I would take, depends on when my exams are, and if I would actually need to be back monday morning ;/
Since it's BV organising, I imagine there will be lots of rounds of cube events, but I would like to request at least 1 round of mega. :b


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 10, 2012)

Uhm, I have a question here. If I were to take trains, which station should be my destination? There were 2 Edinburgh stations.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not supposed to take holiday in Dec and Jan so I guess I'll have to try fluttering my eyelashes to get a couple of days off.

Also, please could you reupload your PLL video Breandan? Thanks.


----------



## gasmus (Nov 10, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So I think I know which trains I would take, depends on when my exams are, and if I would actually need to be back monday morning ;/
> Since it's BV organising, I imagine there will be lots of rounds of cube events, but I would like to request at least 1 round of mega. :b



Yes, 3 rounds of 2-5  and probably some other events too. The other events on the list so far are 6x6, 7x7, mega, pyra, clock, 3BLD and OH.



NevinsCPH said:


> Uhm, I have a question here. If I were to take trains, which station should be my destination? There were 2 Edinburgh stations.



Waverley station. Its the main one, and pretty close to the venue we have in mind. From the airport there is a bus (Airlink service) which will take you here too. Takes ~ half an hour and is pretty cheap.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 11, 2012)

*Possible competition in Edinburgh (Scotland)*

Lots of 333 rounds? And a cool finals format?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

hmm... maybé

edit: definitely not. i underestimated the distance. twice as far as bristol :/ just going to bristol takes long enough to almost make me go insane.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

gasmus said:


> Yes, 3 rounds of 2-5  and probably some other events too. The other events on the list so far are 6x6, 7x7, mega, pyra, clock, 3BLD and OH.
> 
> 
> 
> Waverley station. Its the main one, and pretty close to the venue we have in mind. From the airport there is a bus (Airlink service) which will take you here too. Takes ~ half an hour and is pretty cheap.



Hmm, I think I'll take the air. Since train tickets are more expensive than flights. Hopefully things will go in places.


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Hmm, I think I'll take the air. Since train tickets are more expensive than flights. Hopefully things will go in places.



Depending on timing, I might be able to drive down and pick people up. If not, I'll just meet you guys there on the Friday night. I hope there are multiBLD and big cube attempts :.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Depending on timing, I might be able to drive down and pick people up. If not, I'll just meet you guys there on the Friday night. I hope there are multiBLD and big cube attempts :.



Dude if you are driving I'd like to bags a lift! lol. Would of course give money for petrol and stuff


----------



## Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Dude if you are driving I'd like to bags a lift! lol. Would of course give money for petrol and stuff



Fine by me, if you can trust my driving  I've driven for longer distances, so I'm joshing. But when it's more official I'll definitely offer lifts.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 11, 2012)

Ollie said:


> Depending on timing, I might be able to drive down and pick people up. If not, I'll just meet you guys there on the Friday night. I hope there are multiBLD and big cube attempts :.



If I were to get a lift, where should I go to wait for ya instead?  Btw, I need accommodation infos.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 11, 2012)

*Possible competition in Edinburgh (Scotland)*

Where would the venue be?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't get the time off =(


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2012)

This is supposedly the same week I'm on TV so on the Saturday evening can we find a TV with BBC One and all crowd around to watch me? :3


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 12, 2012)

i cant wait for this


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 12, 2012)

I would have preferred the weekend before since it would be just before second semester starts, but one week in isn't too bad. I'll be there.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...3-january-26-27-2013-edinburgh-united-kingdom

It's official, registration opens 6pm on December 1st.

Booked my train tickets for now!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 29, 2012)

No chance of doing big cube/multi BLD solves throughout the day?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 29, 2012)

Ollie said:


> No chance of doing big cube/multi BLD solves throughout the day?



Would be nice to get a chance to at least fix my official 4BLD results. There's almost 17 minutes difference between my comp PB and my overall PB.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 29, 2012)

Saw it was announced last night, Can't wait. 2 rounds of Mega, and bigcubes 
Think I've got my trains sorted (Need to actually book though), now to look at accommodation.
Shame about no 4BLD, but it means I can focus on some other events I want to improve. :3
See you all there!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 29, 2012)

I will probably be travelling through London by train with Thaynara, on Friday 25th and Monday 28th. Anybody want to travel with us? Looking to book train tickets very soon, so facebook me if you're interested (or PM if no facebook). It's about £75-80 return at the moment. Might be difficult to organise seats together for anyone else though as these will be reserved in advance.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 29, 2012)

I've got the ticket kinda sorted, just need more info on the accommodation. Hopefully the accom. page would be up like it is for UKO 2012.


----------



## angham (Nov 30, 2012)

Just about to book train tickets, and got accommodation sorted (shout outs to conn's cousins) see you all there!


----------



## Thaynara (Nov 30, 2012)

One word, 7 letters : excited !
I'm really looking forward to go with Daniel and I hope to meet up with everyone!


----------



## CHJ (Dec 1, 2012)

Too far, time too close, no money, no bigBLD, not for me


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 1, 2012)

CHJ said:


> In my country, almost 2 months to plan, can hitchike, idc that there's no bigBLD, definitely for me!


Fixed


----------



## hcfong (Dec 1, 2012)

OK, anybody fancy a pre-registration game?

UK competitions tend to fill up quickly, so let's have a guess at how long it will take to fill up completely after it opens. Registration closes at 40 compettiors.

My guess: 35 minutes.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2012)

hcfong said:


> OK, anybody fancy a pre-registration game?
> 
> UK competitions tend to fill up quickly, so let's have a guess at how long it will take to fill up completely after it opens. Registration closes at 40 compettiors.
> 
> My guess: 35 minutes.



Hmm, I hope not, might not be able to be one of the first to register this time around (contrary to normal). Also, it's a bit harder to get to than some other comps, so I'm thinking slower.
I'm going to say 1 Hour and 30 minutes for the first 40, then I reckon it will go up to about 50 by the same time on Sunday.
Hmm but then it is a UK comp...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna guess 45 minutes. I'll be able to register when it opens this time, I'm not going to have a repeat of WSMO.

In other news, apparently not practicing 4x4 for a few months isn't good for getting fast times. I seriously need to get a lot of practice in, for other events too. Going to have to put a lot of effort into 3BLD if I want a good chance of podium I think.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 1, 2012)

Registered. Now waiting for confirmation before booking flights....


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 1, 2012)

Registered. Doesn't seem to be showing people who have registered already, so not sure how we will know who guessed the closest for how long it takes to fill up.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Registered. Doesn't seem to be showing people who have registered already, so not sure how we will know who guessed the closest for how long it takes to fill up.



Yeah I think that it needs like Daniel or someone to confirm them, but he isn't online atm from what I can see, so we'll have to wait. Think I got there first again though :b


----------



## hcfong (Dec 1, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Registered. Doesn't seem to be showing people who have registered already, so not sure how we will know who guessed the closest for how long it takes to fill up.



It will only show registered competitors if the organiser has ticked to box to show registered competitors at the bottom of the admin page.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 1, 2012)

Its visible now, 16 so far.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 1, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Registered. Now waiting for confirmation before booking flights....



Same for me. I have already checked the prices and found a flight for -2.07 euro, lolwtf ?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 1, 2012)

TMOY said:


> Same for me. I have already checked the prices and found a flight for -2.07 euro, lolwtf ?



Where's that from?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 1, 2012)

From Paris. And of course it doesn't include taxes and baggage fee, the final price I've paid is 107 euro.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 1, 2012)

Just a podium for 3BLD or a decent result and I'll be happy


----------



## hcfong (Dec 1, 2012)

Just booked mine. 79.95 euros. And I think most of it is actually for the flight.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 1, 2012)

Registered. My first competition. I couldn`t go to the Uk open. Competing in 3x3 and 4x4


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 1, 2012)

Just done my register, I'm still worried to get a place in the comp. Damn you work. T.T


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 1, 2012)

Registered  This is the frist time that I will compete in fewest moves.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2012)

Axel <3 <3 <3


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 2, 2012)

Only 9 more people can register to reach the 40 competitor limit. Gosh this was fast :3


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 2, 2012)

I WAS BUSY TODAY AND THOUGHT I WOULDN'T REGISTER IN TIME. DAMN THAT WAS CLOSE.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 2, 2012)

Anyone care to post up some accommodation suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 2, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Anyone care to post up some accommodation suggestions or recommendations?



I booked a room at Travelodge Edinburgh Central for 29 pounds a night. 10 minutes walk from the venue on saturday.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 2, 2012)

*WHY?!?!*

My Higher prelims start on the 21st :fp


----------



## pjk (Dec 2, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Anyone care to post up some accommodation suggestions or recommendations?


I was visiting Edinburgh for a couple nights with some friends in October, and I can definitely vouch for the Castle Rock Hostel. It is right next to the Edinburgh Castle, and is located nicely in the city. Short walk to the train station, and to the university of Edinburgh. It was like 12GPB/night for a dorm bed. I loved the music room it had with a turn table for vinyl, and they had an awesome collection of oldies classic rock. 

I wish I could make this, Edinburgh is such an awesome city. Have fun!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 2, 2012)

hcfong said:


> I booked a room at Travelodge Edinburgh Central for 29 pounds a night. 10 minutes walk from the venue on saturday.



Ditto. I'll be arriving on the Friday at some point. Did I fail at google maps, or are the two venues really about 2 miles apart? 0_o


----------



## hcfong (Dec 2, 2012)

No, they really are 2 miles apart. My friend is doing a PhD in Edinburgh and she told me they are on 2 different campuses.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm, looks like we might have to find some group transport on the sunday 
I should be getting there at around 8:30 in the evening on the Friday. Annoyingly it costs more to go to Edinburgh station than it does to stay on the train until the next stop (Haymarket)?!? Looks like I'll just buy a single to come the other way between those two. (Difference is ~£6, the single is £1.25)


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 2, 2012)

So anyone up for room sharing?  

Also, is it a mistake that I'm registered as United Kingdom in WCA? o.o

Edit: I just booked a double room for 2 nights in Travelodge Central.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 2, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Also, is it a mistake that I'm registered as United Kingdom in WCA? o.o



Dont Know why that happened, i'l fix it for you.

Also, apologies about the problem with the venues. The first venue is not available until midday on Sunday. So, this way we can finish earlier and fit in some extra rounds.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 2, 2012)

gasmus said:


> Dont Know why that happened, i'l fix it for you.
> 
> Also, apologies about the problem with the venues. The first venue is not available until midday on Sunday. So, this way we can finish earlier and fit in some extra rounds.



Yeah, I think I prefer this way round. means I can actually get back Sunday evening. Can't really miss the Monday. Hmm, I should actually book my trains and hotel now


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 2, 2012)

I booked on Travelodge for both Friday and Saturday night, its a double room. So I think I could share with someone to cut down the pay. Anybody up for it?


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 4, 2012)

Darn, I was so busy studying for exams that I completely forgot about registration! x-x Oh well, signing up anyway


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm booked in at travelodge with Ollie Friday-Sunday. But he's going on Sunday night, so if anyone wants to share a twin room for the sunday I have one spare for £14.50.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ben told me to post here because he can't go, so you can remove him from the registration list.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 8, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Ben told me to post here because he can't go, so you can remove him from the registration list.



Not saying that you're lying, but he should do it via email to the organisers, just to be certain that it's actually what he wants to do.


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody else staying at `The Glensila` Saturday night?


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 8, 2012)

No internet for 3 weeks so couldn't register D: FMl


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 9, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not saying that you're lying, but he should do it via email to the organisers, just to be certain that it's actually what he wants to do.



Ok. I'll tell him to.


----------



## RF3141 (Dec 9, 2012)

Edinburgh Waverly, it is a 5-10 minute walk from the venue. I can give you or anyone directions if they need them.


----------



## angham (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there any chance I can be added in for clock and mega?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't believe I missed registration :/ I could now come.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 12, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Can't believe I missed registration :/ I could now come.



Argh, that pain.


----------



## gasmus (Dec 12, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Can't believe I missed registration :/ I could now come.



You can still register, there is a waiting list. You will probably still be able to compete.

Also yes, if anyone registered cant make it, please let us know by email.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 12, 2012)

Will there be cutoffs for averages, and if so, when will they be announced?
Might have to practice feet XD


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 15, 2012)

hmmm; moneymoneymoney ...


----------



## Skyplateau (Dec 16, 2012)

AAAAAAARGH missed registration only competition nearby me aswell


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ayano has put some information on Accommodation and Travel on the website


----------



## LuckyShadows (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't believe I've made this same mistake twice now, but I'm registered as a citizen of the UK. Can this be changed to Hungary? Thanks ^^


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 21, 2012)

Uhm, so now that I'm pretty sure that my mega/clock/pyra/sq-1 won't be arriving before the comp, so could you guys withdraw me from these events and feet too, haven't been practicing feet at all. =___=

Registered to them just in case, but now it seems not like a worry anymore.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 10, 2013)

So, who wants to do a bit of a Friday meet? Me and Mollerz will be arriving around 8:15 in the evening, so if anyone will be around...
Also, who's staying in the Travelodge, seems to be quite a few.
Last question: What's the best option for getting to the venue on the Sunday, it's quite far out from the centre :/


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> So, who wants to do a bit of a Friday meet? Me and Mollerz will be arriving around 8:15 in the evening, so if anyone will be around...
> Also, who's staying in the Travelodge, seems to be quite a few.
> Last question: What's the best option for getting to the venue on the Sunday, it's quite far out from the centre :/



Meet: yes, I think there was a plan to have one on the Friday anyway. I'll PM/FB you guys my number tonight if you want
Travelodge: we are, Laurence knows which one because there are a couple.
Not sure about Sunday. :s


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in Travelodge too. I'll be getting there on Friday, not sure when though, but I'll be early enough to meet up with folks.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm staying at Travelodge Central. My plane arrives at 10.20 pm, so it will probably be after 11 when I arrive, so if people are still up then, I'm happy to meet up.

O yeah, and if anyone happens to have a car and wants to pick me up from the airport, that'll be great. And I'll buy you a pint.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 10, 2013)

hcfong said:


> I'm staying at Travelodge Central. My plane arrives at 10.20 pm, so it will probably be after 11 when I arrive, so if people are still up then, I'm happy to meet up.
> 
> O yeah, and if anyone happens to have a car and wants to pick me up from the airport, that'll be great. And I'll buy you a pint.



Yeah we are at Edinburgh Central Travelodge. I would totally take that pint if I had a car...


----------



## TMOY (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm arriving on Friday afternoon. I'm not staying in Travelodge, but I would be happy to meet you there too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmm, so I haven't booked anything at all. Looking like I won't make this :/ Is anyone driving up at all?


----------



## angham (Jan 11, 2013)

Friday meet sounds good, will be there early afternoon


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 11, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, so I haven't booked anything at all. Looking like I won't make this :/ Is anyone driving up at all?



admit it... it's cause there's no square-1 isn't it


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 11, 2013)

So Jellous of you guys


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 11, 2013)

Travelodge, friday night.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 21, 2013)

Surprisingly not much activity in this thread...

Live results will be here: cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=129


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 22, 2013)

I wanted to go for some tourism place but to find out that the schedules are tight, so I think maybe next time. And the psych sheets does demotivates me lol. Though I'm happy that I'm joining minxes and clock.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, I'm definitely not going now. Sorry for the late notice. Shall I bother e-mailing anyone, or shall I assume that whoever needs to see this will see it?


----------



## Escher (Jan 22, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> Ok, I'm definitely not going now. Sorry for the late notice. Shall I bother e-mailing anyone, or shall I assume that whoever needs to see this will see it?



Me too


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 23, 2013)

Goals:
- Get the snow to stop so I actually make it there
- HAVE FUN! Easy, and totally guaranteed already because this always happens
- Get at least one pb. Maybe in 7x7/feet/some other random event

Predictions:
- Spef 1:06 mega average but 52 single on 5th solve
- Breandan sub-1 5x5
- 5BLD sub-10 3x3 single
- It will be fairly cold there
- Nobody will understand the silly new clock scramble notation


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 23, 2013)

Goals:
Get there an back without being stranded somewhere
Both mega NRs
Actually decent 3BLD success
No DNFs in clock avg
Sub5 7x7, sub3 6x6 avg
Feet avg
Hopefully get loads of PB's lol

Also daniel, I get the new clock notation so ;b


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 23, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Goals:
> - Get the snow to stop so I actually make it there
> - HAVE FUN! Easy, and totally guaranteed already because this always happens
> - Get at least one pb. Maybe in 7x7/feet/some other random event
> ...



Seriously **** that notation.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh wow, I am really jealous of all of you!
Have heaps of fun and I hope to see some NRs or even WRs on video 
PLEASE?!
Haha, anyway, enjoy ^_^
Already 43 registered, very nice


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2013)

have fun everyjuan

predictions:
5bld 3x3 averages: 11.31, 8.20, 11.31, 50.00 bld single
chrisdiksun 16.40 3x3 average
spéf 1:15.74 megaminx single
2x2 winning average: slow


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Goals:
3: IDC
4: sub1 avg
567: don't screw up
mega: lol I should have practised more
222/OH: whatever really, but no awful solves (like sup-20 2x2 single)
3BLD: podium (I doubt it)/sub-1:10
megaminxBLD: success

What times are people arriving there? I remember someone saying abut 8-ish, but I'm pretty flexible so I'll go earlier if there's going to be people there (train to Waverley, staying at Travelodge btw). Any ideas on when would be best to go for megaBLD (I'm looking at you Ollie)?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 24, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> ...
> What times are people arriving there? I remember someone saying abut 8-ish, but I'm pretty flexible so I'll go earlier if there's going to be people there (train to Waverley, staying at Travelodge btw). Any ideas on when would be best to go for megaBLD (I'm looking at you Ollie)?



Me and James are getting there at around 8:30 (the travelodge), Our trains get in around 8:10 iirc, so we could meet at the station. I think daniel will be arrive around then too, but he's coming by plane so idk. Not sure about anyone else.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

I land at 7.10. Not really sure who long it will take to leave the airport by my best guess is travelodge around 8.30. I assume there'll be a suitable area to hang out somewhere near the lobby


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll be there friday night because travelling on saturday morning 5~6am is too much of a hassle. 

As for goals.
2: new official average please
4: sub 1 average
5: sub 1:50 average
6: sub 4 single
7: sub 6:10 single
OH: sub 35 average with a sub 30 single hopefully
BLD: sub 2:10
FMC: sub 50
Clock: sub 30 single
Mega: sub 2:10 single and 2:30 average
Pyra: sub 10 single and sub 18 average


----------



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What times are people arriving there? I remember someone saying abut 8-ish, but I'm pretty flexible so I'll go earlier if there's going to be people there (train to Waverley, staying at Travelodge btw). Any ideas on when would be best to go for megaBLD (I'm looking at you Ollie)?



I'll be arriving before 6, assuming I get lost. I'm basically free all morning on the Saturday so during any of the events up to 3BLD I'm more than willing to film. I don't mind filming during lunch either as long as I don't starve


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

There's going to be teambld on Saturday evening as an unofficial activity.
Special format: Sum of 2 solves
You must switch roles with your partner for the second solve.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> There's going to be teambld on Saturday evening as an unofficial activity.
> Special format: Sum of 2 solves
> You must switch roles with your partner for the second solve.



Odear. This is going to go well... XD


----------



## hcfong (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably arriving at Travelodge around 11ish, depending on how quickly I get through immigration at the airport. Hope some of you will still be awake then.

Goals:
2x2: Sub-10 avg.
3x3: Sub 25 single/sub 30 avg and make it to round 2.

Don't have goals for other events.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 24, 2013)

will we be meeting at the uni?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

KongShou said:


> will we be meeting at the uni?


Tomorrow some of us will meet in the Travelodge Central on St Mary's Street from 8.30pm(ish) onwards.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 24, 2013)

1. Will anyone be selling cubes? A good new 4x4x4 and a 5x5x5 would be great
2. Can someone film my BLD solves?


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 24, 2013)

Goals/Times I probably wont get cuz comp

2x2: Duncare/Duncare
3x3: 10.x niggle/12.x average
4x4: sub 1 (No 14 second z perms this time pree)/Not bothered about average as long as it's comp pb. Been getting lots of sub 1 averages recently though.
5x5: make the cut which I never do cuz 5x5 

I feel for you guys coming from far south. Long journeys suck.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there anyone that will be leaving by car early-ish on Sunday evening (As in, as soon after awards as possible), that could give me a lift to the station? Train leaves at 5:30, it's a bit tight for time :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Tomorrow some of us will meet in the Travelodge Central on St Mary's Street from 8.30pm(ish) onwards.



My train arrives at Waverley at 9:40pm lol. Gotta missed that. :S



Ollie said:


> 1. Will anyone be selling cubes? A good new 4x4x4 and a 5x5x5 would be great
> 2. Can someone film my BLD solves?



I just bought a new SS4 and 5 to serve the purpose of 4MBLD or 5MBLD over Christmas. They aren't modded yet. If ya want I could sell you them.

As for filming, if I'm done with BLD I could possibly help. Of course, cameras are not included. LOL


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> My train arrives at Waverley at 9:40pm lol. Gotta missed that. :S


We'll be there hours. You'll find us


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 24, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> We'll be there hours. You'll find us



:tu

I'll check in the room and drop my stuff first.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 25, 2013)

I can film you if ya want ollie. got a new cam.

goals (single,average)
222: (5,6)
333: (18,20)
444: (cutoff, 1:30)
555: (2:45, 3:00
666: (8:00, dnf)
777: (15, dnf)
clock: do a solve
fmc: sub 40
bld: success
mega: (2:30, 2:45)
pyra: (10,12)
OH: (30,35)
feet: (5:00, dnf)


----------



## Thaynara (Jan 25, 2013)

On my way to Edinburgh! Can't wait to meet evreyone! 
Excited


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 25, 2013)

Will everyone be in the travelodge til late? my train arrives at 11pm


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Will everyone be in the travelodge til late? my train arrives at 11pm



Yep we'll be there for ages.
Bring tubs and check your displays work kthx


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Will everyone be in the travelodge til late? my train arrives at 11pm


Just remember the tubs


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 25, 2013)

why do people only want me for ma tubs


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 25, 2013)

, I so wish I could go D:


----------



## joey (Jan 25, 2013)

See ya there peeps!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 25, 2013)

On my way! See you all tomorrow/later


----------



## joey (Jan 25, 2013)

If someone has some maru to sell me, thanks in advance


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 25, 2013)

Leaving in 20 minutes. See on the flipside!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm leaving home in 20minutes time, then will get on the train after a lunch/dinner.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 25, 2013)

Having dinner then getting the train. See you guys at the Travelodge.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 25, 2013)

I wanna buy some cubes zhanchi and guhongs if you hve spares


----------



## hcfong (Jan 25, 2013)

In case anyone hasn't left yet, I'm leaving now. See you all in about 6 hours.


----------



## Escher (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck to anyone travelling tonight/tomorrow morning, in Sheffield we've had about 1.5 inches of snow in 30 minutes... Not sure if I would be able to travel even I could have afforded to come!


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 26, 2013)

DNF cuz M move and the fear that came out of this ruined the others D:
I got a 15 though and im happy as long as i keep breaking official PBs.


----------



## Brest (Jan 26, 2013)

<j`ey> 5bld
<j`ey> 10.41
<j`ey> oh
<j`ey> 4th
<j`ey> in teh world


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 26, 2013)

NR avg as well


----------



## moralsh (Jan 26, 2013)

That should ease your nervousness a little, good luck for tomorrow.

Video?


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah tomorrow ill just do my best. Nobody videod i dont think because it was so unexpected, my mind was on a huge low and i didnt care, thats probably why i wasnt nervous and ironically got a good avg.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 26, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Thanks. Yeah tomorrow ill just do my best. Nobody videod i dont think because it was so unexpected, my mind was on a huge low and i didnt care, thats probably why i wasnt nervous and ironically got a good avg.



WR WR WR WR WR

what was the winning 2x2 average?


----------



## Brest (Jan 27, 2013)

Live results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=129


----------



## speedpicker (Jan 27, 2013)

Brest said:


> Live results: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=129



Alex sub 9 average, congrats!! Joint 16th in the world with Yu Nakajima!!

Breandan 7.53 single, Joint in UK with himself! Nice work!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh great, I don't even have anymore average NRs 

But congrats guys


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 27, 2013)

7.78 avg 7.09 single 0.o


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes yes yes!! Even tho DNF lol


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 27, 2013)

DNF rage quit


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 27, 2013)

5BLD technically broke 333 avg AsR


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 27, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> 7.78 avg 7.09 single 0.o



Phenomananal, didn´t knew he is that good!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Was there video?


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 27, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Was there video?



No he didn't want to be videod


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Yes yes yes!! Even tho DNF lol



nye


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 27, 2013)

breandan won 8.32 avg!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 27, 2013)

chrissyD said:


> No he didn't want to be videod



It's a shame.. IF Alex ever breaks the WR... it will probs just be another WR without a video.. and that isabit sad


----------



## Brest (Jan 27, 2013)

rowehessler said:


> breandan won 8.32 avg!



Yay BV! <3


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> It's a shame.. IF Alex ever breaks the WR... it will probs just be another WR without a video.. and that isabit sad



How about you guys install some hidden cameras?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> It's a shame.. IF Alex ever breaks the WR... it will probs just be another WR without a video.. and that isabit sad





Spoiler: 5bld dont read this



ill secretly record all his solves at leicester open, don't tell him


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2013)

Hahaha, Breandan will win competitions even vs someone who just got a sick sub 8 average. Too OP.

Looks like 2013 will be a good year for UK rankings


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners, particular congrats to Alex for the incredible 3x3 and OH NRs! Gutted I couldn't be there, but hopefully I'll get to watch more records topple at the next comp.


----------



## Erik (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow! Really impressive results guys! Congrats Alex and Breandan!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 27, 2013)

C'mon Joey. If you'd got your act together, we could've had podium world record.

Congrats Alex. Some incredible results.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome competition with a ton of amazing records. Well done to everyone and thanks BV and Ayano for organising this!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 27, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler: 5bld dont read this
> 
> 
> 
> ill secretly record all his solves at leicester open, don't tell him



LULZ!! I realleh hope he duznt read that.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 27, 2013)

I already did because i am viewing on mein phone. Anyway from what you just said i wouldve worked out what he said anyway heheheh. Tis alright, ill forget by then.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 27, 2013)

OK wow, so I only just got back home, and I left during awards.

My big news of the comp: 1:00.71 Megaminx Average with 52.66 Single, it's all on video and will be uploaded at some point. DYK's to follow tomorrow, but for now, sleep.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 27, 2013)

I think Alex broke the world record for best 2nd place average


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OK wow, so I only just got back home, and I left during awards.
> 
> My big news of the comp: 1:00.71 Megaminx Average with 52.66 Single, it's all on video and will be uploaded at some point. DYK's to follow tomorrow, but for now, sleep.



Change dat signature. Megaminx average NR too haha.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 28, 2013)

Just completed the 400 mile journey home. Had a wicked weekend  Thank you lovely people, I canny wait to have a gander at some of the funny videos


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 28, 2013)

DYK:
Joey annoys people on trains?
Ollie & Laurence were in the wrong travelodge?
Cubers have a great sense of direction?
Saturday venue was a castle?
Spiral staircases are fun to run down?...
...Until you fall over and twist your ankle?
Even after warming up for it, I forgot how to solve a clock during my first 2 solves?
I am really starting to hate 2x2?
I got best pyra single in first round?
55m ZC is great for official OH?
Buying lunch in the morning is a great way do get some mega practice done during lunch?
During mega practice I didn't get a single sub-1 on friday evening or saturday?
And yet first solve was a 59, and I got a 52 single?
I am now on the joint longest BLD DNF streak in the UK (13 solves, same as Mollerz)
Saturday evening was a genius idea?
Even though no-one knew what to do for food?
My FMC solution was just some F2L-1 coolness + bad LL because I just couldn't find anything good?
My first 2 feet solves were 2:xx, but then the last one was an 8:33?...
...Because I popped an Edge and corner at the start of F2L?...
...Then put them back in correctly (!) and then got to LL?...
...Then popped 3 pieces on a Yperm?...
...Then finally put them back in and finished my solve (I really wanted that mean)?
I misheard BV's 6x6 mean and thought I had a chance to win (lol)?...
...And I almost beat him in 7x7?
We didn't finish events until around 11?
Everyone went to sleep at quite a sensible time on saturday night?
Sunday morning taxis were much nicer than walking?...
...But being stuck outside in the rain for 15 minutes at the venue wasn't nicer at all?
The door for the venue on sunday was silly, and could only be opened from the inside?...
...So people had to keep checking downstairs to let people in?...
...And even when we put up a sign, we had to put it in a place that very few people would notice it?
Room for sunday was on the 5th floor?...
...Which was quite cool, until you look down out of a window just when your'e about to solve?
I got 3 sub-1 Averages in 4x4, but the one with the most sub-1s wasn't PB?
I was so close to getting 5x5 Podium, but I knew what time I had to get to beat Chris Ness, and the pressure killed me?
3x3 Is such a silly event?
Massive group pizza hut order?...
...Which went slightly wrong as the people who went to get pizza got stuck outside the door?
Yet again me and James Failed to film practically anything?...
...And we should just stop saying that we will do it because we never do?
Breandan was a good organiser?...
...Except when he was practicing events instead of organising?...
...And Daniel, James and I tended to get too involved in trying to run stuff?
I now realise that its quite close to Leicester, and I should start practicing again already?
I can't wait to see everyone again at the next comp!

First of all, Thanks to Breandan and Ayano for a great weekend!
It was a shame not to be able to say goodbye to everyone properly, but I had to run for my taxi  , hopefully I won't have that same problem at the next one.

BTW, does anyone have that pop feet solve on camera? I would like to watch it back just for the sheer lols of it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> First of all, Thanks to Breandan and Ayano for a great weekend!



So much for "first of all"


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 28, 2013)

MTGjumper said:


> So much for "first of all"



Shush :b
Must have copied/pasted wrong lol


----------



## gasmus (Jan 28, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> DYK:
> ...Except when he was practicing events instead of organising?...
> ...And Daniel, James and I tended to get too involved in trying to run stuff?



You make it seem like i just left you guys to do all the work


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 28, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Goals:
> - Get the snow to stop so I actually make it there *YES*
> - HAVE FUN! Easy, and totally guaranteed already because this always happens *DEFINITELY*
> - Get at least one pb. Maybe in 7x7/feet/some other random event *YES, 7x7 and quite a few others*
> ...


I had such an awesome time and thanks to Breandan and Ayano especially
I will write more when I get home and can use a non-mac non-Japanese computer


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 28, 2013)

Yey first Scottish comp was good. Thanks to Breandan and Ayano for doing it since I'm too useless to try and organise one. Maybe at some point I can talk someone I know into doing it ...

DYK:
3BLD goes badly in practice but well when doing it officially?
I got PB to beat D-Sheppz by 0.69s?
Ollie is really good at BLD?
But not teamBLD?
We came 4th in teamBLD but still got medals for it?
My slowest counting solve in my best 4x4 average was easy OLL and PLL skip 1:02?
The fastest counting was 52s double parity?
I failed megaBLD because my sucky locky mega meant I screwed up the easy algs? 
I should really make it not sucky?
Bigcubes are difficult around 10pm coz tired?
I finally got sub-15 3x3 average ... and didn't find out until I got home because I was too busy watching finals to pay attention to my times?
No McDonalds? :O
Edinburgh was recently invaded by lots of English people? 

Probably more, but that's all I can remember for now. Not sure when I'll next go to comp, but looking forward to it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 28, 2013)

DYKs:
My train got delayed due to heavy snow in Manchester and possibly other places too and then there were a lot of other problems too during the train ride (driver taking breaks) so my train suppose to reach waverley at 9:40pm on friday evening but we ended up arriving at around 11:30pm ish.
I was too tired after the trainride to go for the meet downstairs, ITS JUST DOWNSTAIRS.
I want to learn the cube chess thing.
People sleeping for 2~4hours on friday night and compete until 9pm+ on saturday, (They don't seems tired at all to me)
I failed pyra and clock in a weird style.
Mega is :tu
Factory solves with 2~4 people are amazing
Competitors area (You know what I mean)
Many cubers went to KFC instead of McD this time. (I think is because of the rarity of McD)
Sunday venue is so far to walk with all the stuff carried....Taxi was a wise choice.
Sunday morning waiting outside of the venue is a very painful thing to experience before 5x5.
Someone got trapped in the lift?
Pizzas!!
Door can't be open from the outside. Uhhhh...
Agassi is a funny guy.
Chris' feet pop.
My 6x6 pop twice at last solve.
Not joining 3x3 is a smart decision made.(Knowing how tired I am for just 3 rounds of 4 and 5.)
My counting solves for 5x5 semi and final are consistent.
My 3:00.00 was actually a sub 3 (2:59.999) which rounded up to 3:00.00? *lol jk.
Podium for 3bld are all sub 1.
I break my home pb in 5x5semifinal, which I also did previously in UKO.
Did teamBLD for the first time, its fun and I'm looking for a partner to practice with in Leicester!

Thanks Breandan and Ayano for organising, and other cubers who helps run the competition!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 28, 2013)

Lolz... I still find it funny when someone travels hundreds of miles to enter a competition for solving the Rubik's Cube... and doesnt enter the Rubik's Cube event


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 28, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Lolz... I still find it funny when someone travels hundreds of miles to enter a competition for solving the Rubik's Cube... and doesnt enter the Rubik's Cube event



I bet you know who he is!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 28, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> I bet you know who he is!



Hahahaahaah!


----------



## conn9 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for another great competition. I'm really happy with all my times, and it was great seeing so many cubers, friends and very fast solves. By the way, does anyone have a video of the final? I'd quite like to see my solves on video, and compare it to 5BLD/BV's speed.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 28, 2013)

conn9 said:


> Thanks for another great competition. I'm really happy with all my times, and it was great seeing so many cubers, friends and very fast solves. By the way, does anyone have a video of the final? I'd quite like to see my solves on video, and compare it to 5BLD/BV's speed.



I have the finals. I have every solve of the fastest 6, which I will upload (I will also upload Alex and Breandan's averages separately too). The slower 6, I am missing some solves unfortunately, Laurence is a terrible cameraman.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 28, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> Someone got trapped in the lift?



Yes, Greg and I, while arriving at the venue. The lift reached the 5th floor, but then the door refused to open, and whatever we did, a voice kept saying: "This lift is out of order". It took us several minutes to figure out how to get out (by pressing the "open door" button and then pulling hard on the door).

A bit too tired (and a bit too lazy too ) to post a full DYK. Nice comp, and a really impressive first venue. I didn't get great times (apart from a 2^3 PB average which came just out of nowhere) but it doesn't matter.

And the British cubers are getting good at BLD. I really didn't expect getting kicked out of the podium with a 1:02 time, but at least the event was more interesting than my stupidly easy victories in recent French competitions (my advice: if you want easy podiums at BLD, just come to France )


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 28, 2013)

TMOY said:


> Yes, Greg and I, while arriving at the venue. The lift reached the 5th floor, but then the door refused to open, and whatever we did, a voice kept saying: "This lift is out of order". It took us several minutes to figure out how to get out (by pressing the "open door" button and then pulling hard on the door).



Someone's Mum got stuck in it aswell later in the day. They should probably wort that out XD

Results are up on WCA btw, 10th in world for mega single for me


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 29, 2013)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EdinburghOpen2013


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 29, 2013)

Dan, could you please update UKCA? It still show the next competition as Edinburgh Open. I can't wait for bigbld-ing in LO2013!


----------



## hcfong (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, back in The Netherlands again so time for some DYKs:

- This was my first official WCA comp in Scotland?
- I went the wrong way when going to the Travelodge when arriving on Friday evening?
- Ollie knocked over my bottle of coke when trying to catch a cube?
- The Saturday venue was the coolest I've ever had a competition in?
- The Sunday venue reminded me of Dutch Open 2011 and Zonhoven Open 2012? (Too many people in a room that's too small)
- I finally have a sub-10 average?
- It was for 2x2?
- I get annoyed when people pick up my cube for an attempt and then put it down because they can't be bothered to work out how to pronounce my name?
- Pizza on Sunday was a great idea?
- I managed for the first time to get a decent start on my FMC (5 move 2x2x2 block) but then couldn't find a good continuation? The best was 2x2x3 in 16 moves and inverse scramble didn't help either.
- I feared for my life on the flight back?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Dylann (Jan 29, 2013)

Congratulations to Breandan on winning but really well done to Alex! He's now 3rd in the world for 3x3 average and 4th in the world for 3x3 one-handed single! I've seen his averages on Youtube so I knew he would break the British average and get a sub-8 average if he did it in a competition. Brilliant!


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 29, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


>



inb4 brest


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's probably a better angle.

[youtubehd]3z89Pxz02gA[/youtubehd]


----------

